# Need Help with my Body Type!!!!!



## RoninB18C5 (May 18, 2004)

OK Guys/Gals,

This is my 1st post other than my "Newb" Thread, So:

Here's my deal.  I am looking for help gaining MASS.  I have NO problems with Definition/Toning/Shredding up.

Here's the SPECS of My Body:

22 yr. old MALE

5' 8"  143-147lbs.

I have the Metabolism of a damn Jackrabbit.  I am the biggest person in my family (Dad is 60 yrs. old 5' 7" and a Whopping 130 lbs!!!! Good Old Greek Family)  I eat at LEAST 6 times a day sometimes 8 meals.....

I've always stayed at this weight.  Even in High school I was no more than 148 lbs.  BUT, back in High School, I was a Starting Free Safety and Special Teams Player on Varsity Football, Weightlifting and Track....

My Bench MAX was 285 lbs. (Bouncing) and 225 lbs. (Legal - During Weightlifting Season)

I noticed that my Biggest growth came from ANDRO Fuel (Twin Lab Brand) which I purchased at the local GNC... Well now they stopped making it, and came out with NOR-Andro, and I tried that and was not happy with it's results...  I have lost a considerable amount of mass from my upper body, and my strength has decreased alot as well..... mainly because my Only means of working out for hte past 2 years were Working at The Home Depot Loading Peoples Items in their cars, and Big loads of Pressure Treated wood and Dry Wall into Contractors Trucks....

Currently I am taking GNC brand Creatine, and Weight Gainer 1850 to start back up, but I can tell somethings missing because I am no longer on the ANDRO Fuel, and I can no longer get my hands on any.

My question to you all is.... What is a good starter Steroid to help me gain MASS and bring me to my goal weight of 155lbs.... (Please feel free to suggest a Higher Goal for Weight, but keep in mind I am only 5' 8" tall...)

I am prepared to crossover into the World of Anabolics, and step up to new Heights.... My only problem is I have no idea where to start or who to go to for advice....  So PLEASE, any suggestions are GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks  

-George


----------



## DragonRider (May 18, 2004)

Test is always a good starter, just so you can see how you will react to AAS.
I would recommend 400 -500mg per week as a start.


----------



## RoninB18C5 (May 18, 2004)

TEST has been what I've been hearing from people.... What is it's difficulty of acquiring it???

I'm going to look into it, are there any other suggestions???


----------



## DragonRider (May 18, 2004)

Have you checked out the source section?


----------



## RoninB18C5 (May 18, 2004)

Actually Anasci, JUST Pmed me that info...  Thanks


----------



## tee (May 19, 2004)

I agree with DragonRider. A test oly first cycle is great. You'll see how your body responds to test so later when you add other substances into your cycle, you'll know if you get any negative effects (or positive) what it causing it/them. Good luck!


----------



## RoninB18C5 (May 21, 2004)

Just an OT question.... Does TwinLab or anyone else still manufacture the same formula for ANDRO???

The new N0R-ANDRO is garbage, and doesn't work as well.....


----------



## DragonRider (May 21, 2004)

I've never tried a prohormone that did squat. I don't mess with them, don't believe in them. I've heard some of the new generation PH's are better. But from what I've read you can still get better results without the lethargy from Dbol.


----------



## RoninB18C5 (May 22, 2004)

Are there Different types of TEST available????

If so, what are they??? And which one would best be suitable for my application???


----------



## DragonRider (May 23, 2004)

Go to this site http://www.steroid.com/drugprof.php.
Starting at sustanon 250 down (under profiles) you will see there are at least 9 different types of testoserone.
Read the description on each.
No one will be able to tell you which one will have the best results for your bodytype because steroids affect every person differently.
But this will give you a place to begin your research.


----------



## john cena (May 24, 2004)

people this test substance where may it be purchased from


----------



## imdaman1 (May 24, 2004)

sources


----------



## DragonRider (May 24, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> sources



I wasn't going to give it to him. It sounds like he doesn't want to do any research.
What is, "this test substance".


----------



## imdaman1 (May 24, 2004)

I didn't really give it away - lol.  (Where do you get anything?....sources.)


----------



## DragonRider (May 24, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I didn't really give it away - lol.  (Where do you get anything?....sources.)


I know, I didn't mean it that way.
I was just trying to get him to do SOME research.
When you start calling it a (test substance), I begin to worry.


----------



## RoninB18C5 (May 25, 2004)

OK guys, I got it... cut me a lil' slack I'm a Newb... but I promise, I will do my reasearch.

Thanks!!


----------



## RoninB18C5 (Jul 7, 2004)

Guys, I just got my price on Test Ethanane today....

Price is as follows:

Test Ethanane $115 for 10cc/250mg

Is 250mg too little of an amount to take per week???


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 7, 2004)

That's not enough.  Start with at least 500mg / week.  I took 500mg for about 6 weeks and experienced no side effects so I bought some more and started blasting 250mgl every other day.  Now the only side effect I am experiencing is a little acne on my shoulders.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 7, 2004)

You will hear different opinions about how much to take for a first cycle. Personally, I like 400 to 500mg a week for a first cycle, but there is no reason you can't try 250 a week for 10 weeks for your first cycle just to see how you are going to react to it.
Don't neglect post cycle thereapy, no matter what you decide.


----------



## RoninB18C5 (Jul 7, 2004)

Is there a thread about post cycle therapy somewhere???

link???


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=998


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=1192&highlight=william


----------



## BiG KoOlaDe (Jul 8, 2004)

If you go to WWW.bodybuilding.com  they still sell andro nitrate fuel and it is very cheap and the real deal i ordered some a month or two ago and it does give good results and a amazing pump nothing compared to juice but for a prohormone i would say the best.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 8, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=998



That's an excellant thread for PCT, but don't be discouraged if you can't find HCG. 
HCG is a nice thing to have, but you can still do a very effective PCT with the Clomid and Nolvadex (only) at the end of the cycle. 
PCT will help you recover your HPTA and keep the gains you made on your cycle. Without it you can gain a lot of fat post cycle from estrogen related rebound and lose all of your hard earned muscle.


----------



## RoninB18C5 (Jul 9, 2004)

so far, it seems like Nolvadex is my best choice for PCT....

Anyone care to put in their .02 ??????


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 9, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## RoninB18C5 (Jul 14, 2004)

OK everyone I need help QUICKLY!!!! please reply asap


my buddy contacted me just now saying:

"My guy's coming up tonight"

And he has "20ml, so u'll probably want 2 bottles"

he said that they are 250mg...  do I want just one bottle to start??? or two, I know i am supposed to take 500mg.  But If I take double the shot, that'll mean 10ml of 500mgs, and that'll still last me 10 weeks, correct???

I think I am doing the math wrong... but it pretty much breaks down to either:

20 weeks of 250mg.  (If i take just one shot per week)

or

10 weeks of 500mg.  (If I take a double shot or 2 shots per week)

is this right???

Again - He is coming up my way tonight, so I need to know how many bottles ot buy.

Thanks


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 15, 2004)

It should be dosed at 250mg per 1ml.  This means you need 2ml (or 500mg) per week.  If he has 20ml vials, then you will need 2 of them to last 10 weeks.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 15, 2004)

Get two. Use how you wish either 250mg a week or 500. If you do 250 a week, then you already have a bottle for your next cycle.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jul 16, 2004)

At your body weight I would say 400mg test would more than suffice. Just stick with that for 10 or 12 wks and nothing else imo. Keep the cals high and the protein around 2g/lb of bodyweight.


----------



## menzies2901 (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree, Clenburerol is also a good stripping drug - be careful not to take to much or you will get the shakes good dosage 5mg per day -


----------



## liftingislife (Aug 27, 2004)

Not to be a dick but no one here is that good with math are they????
A 20ml bottle of 250mg/ml bottle of test would give 500mg for 10 weeks not two bottles.  Come on it's second grade math.  20ml * 250mg is 5000mg or 5 g of test.  5000 mg of test divided by 10 weeks is 500mg/week.  

So you only need ONE bottle, but I would get two because after PCT you are gonna want to go back on when you see the difference between prohormones and AAS, especially test on mass.

Best of Luck and DO ALOT OF RESEARCH....IT'S YOUR LIFE.  No one looks good dead.  So don't start taking more because you think you have too much left ok.

lil


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 27, 2004)

I stand corrected.


----------

